
Is cleanliness to blame for increasing allergies? - nreece
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100413160901.htm
======
andyjdavis
You only develop strong muscles and bones if you put some stress on them in
the form of exercise. Without that stress demonstrating the inadequacy of the
existing systems our efficient bodies don't waste energy building muscle and
bone.

It stands to reason that the other systems of the body similarly only develop
when they are required. They need some level of stress put on them to develop
to their capacity.

------
msie
On a related note: using hookworms to "cure" oneself of asthma or hayfever:

<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2006/4/30/91945/8971>

------
ilkhd2
There are some researches going on, which say that intestine parasites
decrease sensitivity to allergy. I am quite allergic, but I dont think
nonetheless, that I like the idea of having "tenants". BTW, allergy has
increased recently, but so did life expectancy [and it especially high in
clean countries]....Blame cleanliness?

